# Golovkin "Canelo is same size as me! Same weight!"



## MaxGlayn (Mar 8, 2016)

I dont understand people that say, "Well take a risk go to 155 your were willing to do that for a Mayweather fight" CANELO IS THE MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD! You fight guys at 160 even though you weigh less!! What is so hard to understand about that? If you're not comfortable fighting at 160 or guys are too big then let go of the belt!


----------

